# Grafik vergrößern in guter Qualität.... wie bzw. womit ****



## Shroomi (19. August 2010)

Hallo, habe schon die SuFu u. Google benutzt konnte aber leider nichts richtiges finden......

mein Problem ist, das ich mehrere Grafiken mit relativ kleiner KB-Größe habe (25 - 75 KB).

Diese müßte ich so vergrößern, das ich sie in Vernünftiger Qualität auf T-Shirts drucken bzw. aufflocken lassen kann.
War auch schon in nem Druck-Shop heute, das Problem war das beim einlesen der Grafiken immer Teile der Grafik verschwunden sind!

"Er meinte es würde ca. 3-4 Std. dauern die Grafik so anzupassen bzw. nachzuzeichnen, das sie eine Gute Qualität hat zum Druck auf Textilien"

Nun meine Frage mit welchen Prog. kann ich das als "so gut wie Laie" machen****

Bin für jeden Tipp und Hilfe dankbar, Grüße Olli


Hier mal die Grafiken als Beispielbild so wie es mal aussehen soll !


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. August 2010)

Moin,

schau mal hier vorbei: http://vectormagic.com/online/
Damit kann man Grafiken in ein Vektorformat umwandeln, und selbige kann man skalieren, ohne dass sie verpixeln.

Habs mal kurz getestet mit deinem Beispielbild, sieht recht ordentlich aus


----------



## Leola13 (19. August 2010)

Hai,

ansonsten wäre inkscape eine Alternative.

PS : Um das Vktorisieren kommst du beim Vergrössern einer kleinen Grafik nicht herum.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Shroomi (19. August 2010)

Hallo, erstmal Danke für die Schnellen Anworten  und hilfreichen Tipps!

Das Online Tool habe ich schon ausprobiert, sieht schon ganz gut aus!

Das andere werde ich heut Abend mal testen.

Grüße Olli


----------



## smileyml (19. August 2010)

Ich will zumindest auf die rechtliche Seite und mögliche Urheberrecht des Originalbildes hinweisen.

Wichtig ist noch zu wissen, das es je nach Technik oft nicht genügt die Bildvorlage entsprechend zu vergrößern. Oft ist es unerlässlich, das die Abbildung als saubere Vektordatei vorliegt. Das bedeutet, das geschlossene, sich nicht überlagernde Pfade eine wichtige Bedingung sind, bei der gerade automatische Vektorisierungsvorgänge und schließlich das Drucken scheitern.
Für ein sauberes Ergebnis sehe ich es als unerlässlich, die Vorlage händisch nachzuzeichnen, wozu sich dann Inkscape oder Illustrator eignen.
Angesichts der Vorlage denke ich auch, das eine gute Möglichkeit ist, den Umgang mit dem Pfadwerkzeug zu üben.

Grüße Marco


----------



## fluessig (20. August 2010)

Puh, das wäre sicher eine Gute Übung smileyml. Ich hab das Bild mal eben durch Gimp und Inkskape gejagt - das Pfadwerkzeug beherrsche ich zwar nicht so gut, dafür hab ich auch nur 5 Minuten gebraucht.

.svg liegt im Zipfile im Anhang.


----------

